# Tactical EMS-Chicopee, MA



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

STS Consulting is offering a Tactical Emergency Medical Specialist (TEMS) class from May 13-15 at the Swift River Gun Clun.

Tactical Emergency Medical Specialist (TEMS) - The twenty-four hour TEMS program is designed to training the Tactical Medic or SWAT Medic to support and integrate into an established SWAT team. Topics covered are, but are not limited to:

 Roles and responsibility of the TEMS Operator
 Mission planning & Medical Threat Assessments
 Rapid trauma assessments
 Ballistic shield rescues
 Vehicle rescues
 Medical care in a hostile environment
 Remote assessments and treatments
 Specialized drags and carries
 Medical care in a moving vehicle (Cruiser / SUV)

Time: Three days, twenty-four hours

Round Count: There is no live weapons in this course

Classroom: Daily for a couple of hours

Cost: $549.00

http://www.tactical-ems.com/index.asp


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Class cancelled due to low enrollment


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I just submitted the IED recognition class for approval... hopefully I can go.


----------

